# New Classes



## KamonGuy2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi guys, 

There are new BJJ classes opening up in Croydon (Surrey/London area)

This is under the direction of Kevin Chan who is the founder of the Kamon Brazilian Ju Jitsu style and humble student of the great Mauricio Gomes 

These classes will cater for beginners and more advanced students and all are welcome

For more details please visit www.kamonbjj.com

Classes start tonight but are on both Wednesday and Thursdays (Wednesday is taken by Kevin Chan and Thursday is taken by two purple belts)

Peace out


----------

